

YC Application Resources - enra
https://kippt.com/karrisaarinen/yc-application

======
ColinHayhurst
[http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/k0xm5/practical_ad...](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/k0xm5/practical_advice_for_getting_into_ycombinator)
<http://www.giftrocket.com/blog/yc-application-checklist>
[http://www.quora.com/How-should-I-fill-the-application-
form-...](http://www.quora.com/How-should-I-fill-the-application-form-for-Y-
Combinator) [http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-advice-for-a-
startup-a...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-advice-for-a-startup-
applying-to-Y-Combinator) [http://www.jperla.com/blog/post/ycombinator-
application-guid...](http://www.jperla.com/blog/post/ycombinator-application-
guide) and, of course: <http://ycombinator.com/howtoapply.html>

------
unignorant
Another suggestion (from my blog):

[http://ethanfast.com/2011/10/deconstructing-a-successful-
yc-...](http://ethanfast.com/2011/10/deconstructing-a-successful-yc-
application/)

Hadn't heard of Kippt before, but it looks useful.

~~~
enra
Great summary! I added it

------
astrofinch
At a certain point, you have to stop reading and start working on your
product...

------
WadeF
<http://www.guidetoyc.com/> is pretty good. Nice collection of articles found
there as well.

~~~
enra
Added

------
julien
Is that a new #Kippt feature? Seems pretty cool.

------
RuggeroAltair
I would like to understand why a few people say that the recommendation is so
important.

If it is, then it means that the application process isn't working very well.

I understand that it can help if for some reason the application isn't very
clear, but it shouldn't help "a lot", like someone said in one of the links.

------
untog
Having only really come up with a new idea _yesterday_ , this batch of YC is
probably a little late for me. But still, it's fascinating to see the energy
and devotion people are putting into their stuff, look forward to seeing the
outcomes.

------
sethbannon
Great resource, thanks for compiling. FYI the list of articles doesn't render
in Safari on the iPad.

~~~
jorde
Thanks for letting us know. Fixed now

------
enra
If anyone has more suggestions, I'm happy to add them on the list.

